# How are the page turns on the Kobe? (either waterproof or otherwise)



## mkelley

In my quest for the perfect e-book reader (haven't found it yet but I keep hoping) the main thing that bothers me so far are the page turns in the current offerings.  I absolutely hate the "flash" that happens when pages are refreshed.  I can use a tablet (which doesn't have that) but then I have to put up with the weight, which is annoying.

I'm hoping to find a light e-Book reader that has crisp, unflashing page turns.  Any chance the Kobe is that reader?


----------



## Meemo

Probably not - the Kobo is eInk, and at this point all eInk screens need to have that "flash" occasionally to clear the screen, otherwise it would get muddier and muddier looking. The older ones would have "ghosting" of the words or images from previous pages. The flashing comes from the screen refreshing. The longer you read on it, the less you notice the flashing. I don't even know where I have my 2nd generation Paperwhite set to refresh, probably every few pages, but I don't notice the flashing. I just read.


----------



## mkelley

Yeah, unfortunately it really bothers me, and even a few weeks of trying it out on various Kindles I couldn't get over it.

I think right now I'll just use my iPhone 6 Plus when I want to read out and about (it's *almost* the perfect size and weight -- would appreciate it just a *bit* bigger) and my iPad Air 2 for at home (which, oddly enough, feels about the same weight as even the iPad Retina Mini, my previous favorite read, and of course with a much bigger/better screen).

I suspect some day tablets will be as small, light and last as long on a charge as do e-readers nowadays -- I'm just not sure I'll live that long <g>. (Actually, the next iteration of iPhone Pluses will probably fit that bill, and those I may indeed live long enough to see).


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

The Kobo (not Kobe) has the occasional page flash every six or seven pages. That's a default setting which can be changed to a lower number but not (IIRC) a higher number.

The most annoying thing about the Kobo is that after owning a Kobo Glo for some time I still find it tricky to get a page turn on the first tap, although I'm getting better at it.

I still find I like the third-party reader on my Android phone and tablet better, as it's much more customizable. As I have remarked on the KB before, Amazon has decided to make their reader software as feature-free as possible. I find that to be very annoying.


Mike


----------



## mkelley

Thanks for the reply.  I agree with you about customization -- I like the ability to do so on my iOS devices (phone and tablet) as well, and find the limited choices Amazon gives you very, well, limiting.

One of things I did to get around this was to edit the book myself before uploading it, but it's a bit of a PITA to have to do this just to get the look you want (and some things still can't be changed in this manner that the Kindle will accept).

I had actually thought about getting a really cheap, lightweight Android tablet instead.  When I was at Best Buy this last weekend I saw several that were as thin and lightweight as any Kindle could be, and wondered if they might be the answer I'm seeking.  If you have any suggestions along this line I'd appreciate hearing (again, my biggest consideration is weight and quality of display.  I don't care about battery life or ecosystem).


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

mkelley said:


> If you have any suggestions along this line I'd appreciate hearing (again, my biggest consideration is weight and quality of display. I don't care about battery life or ecosystem).


The only Android tablet I've had more than a few minute to examine has been my Nexus 7, which I've had for about two years. I have the 2012 model, and it weighs about 12.2 ounces without a cover. The current version is listed as 10 ounces, about an ounce more than my Kindle Keyboard sans cover. The current model Nexus 7 has a 323ppi screen, which is outstanding. I prefer a very slightly frosted screen to the high-gloss one that is furnished on everything these days, and I finally found an overlay that I think will be satisfactory. I haven't gotten around to installing it yet, though. The Nexus price is a smidgen under $200 for the WiFi model.

The Nexus 7 in conjunction with the Moon+ Pro reader app makes a very satisfactory ereader in my opinion. The Moon reader app can display both ePub and mobi files. I normally use ePubs that have been converted from mobi via Calibre.

The Samsung Galaxy 7" tablet looks interesting, I may consider one of those next time I get a new tablet, if only because it has an SDCard slot, which the Nexus lacks. The Galaxy is more expensive, also.

Mike


----------



## mkelley

I'll take a look at the Nexus next time I get a chance (they may have them at Best Buy to examine).

I agree with you about the screen as well -- it's one of the things I love about the Air 2.  It doesn't have a frosted screen, but they do have an anti-glare coating on it that is even better, removing the gloss but keeping the very high res.  It's absolutely amazing and there's no screen I've seen that can come close to comparing to it (when I read it's the closet thing I get to actual hardcopy whether it's a book or a graphic novel).  About the only drawback is that it IS big, and I can't read it one handed (which I do enjoy doing a lot of times -- so for now that's my iPhone 6 Plus).


----------



## Toby

How about looking at the 6" Fire Tablet?


----------



## cinisajoy

I love my Samsung Galaxy.    8 inch.


----------

